# New Fish!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I picked up a couple of new fish from my LFS today!  One's a male _Otopharynx lithobates_ "Zimbabwe Rock" that's about 4.5" long to go with the two females that I already have!  The others are 4 fry from a breeding pair of _Hemichromis sp._ "Moanda" (4 was all that was left today).  I'm going to try to grow 'em up (the only other fish in the tank is a bristlenose pleco).  I'm waiting for the parents to be available for sale (the owner is still considering putting them in one of their tanks at home).  All of 'em are acclimating right now.  I'll post some pics soon!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a pic of my new _O. lithobates_ "Zimbabwe Rock" along with one of the females, and my sub-dominant male _P. fenestratus_ Taiwan Reef. It was taken about 10 minutes after releasing him into the tank, so his colors are still pale. 









And here's the fry while I was acclimating them. They're in the very bottom left corner of the bag. I haven't been able to find any of them since releasing them because they're _really_ tiny! 







[/i]


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Good Luck with the fry.


RC


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been able to locate 3 out of 4 of 'em today. I'm feeding them Sera FD Cyclops right now, and in a couple of weeks I'll probably move 'em up to Micropan. I've never raised any fry from this age (three weeks at most), so it's pretty exciting!


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

What is a Fry? I like the "Zimbabwe Rock". I want some kind of Cichlid when I get a 20 gal. tank.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fry are baby fish. These little guys just hatched about three weeks ago, and they're about 1/16th of an inch long! Very cute!


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, cool. Thanks. I'm still learning a lot, obviously. 

Are Fry any baby fish, or just what you call, that species when its babies?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

All baby fish are fry.



RC


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had real good luck raising fry BUT it was within my own systems so the water was at least "similar". Unless you are lucky or have a lot of experience with it I'd recommend at least waiting until their "free swimming" (lose the egg sack totally and swimming about the tank like any other fish ... just scared as heck!!  :lol: ) In my fry tanks I have a bright light  (65 watt cf on a 20L tank) that grows a ton of algae and java moss with a few other misc. plants that helps them feel "safe" as well as the algae providing very nutritious (FREE!) food for the youngins. 

too many variable when adding fry that young to a totally new ecosystem ... it's hard enough on a sub-adult with the temp -ph-kh-ni-na changes from their system to yours much less a 3 week old fry that can't even stay off the bottom for more than 20 min at a time without resting  :lol:


good luck

l8ter


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks! I'm actually waiting to get the pair of _Hemichromis sp. "Moanda" _ that the fry was from (LFS owner may decide to keep them). Since the LFS wasn't doing anything special to raise them (most of them had been eaten by the fish in the connected tank), one of the guys gave 'em to me to try. I acclimated them over a period of about 6 hours, and they seem to be doing pretty well so far (Well, at least the three that I've been able to locate...)! There's lots of plants in the tank for them to hide in.[/i]


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very cool, u got a good looking lithobate there! I am surprised u got them fry as small as they are..most peeps wait until over 1 1/4" long..


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Marty!


----------

